# Stairway Clearances with light fixtures



## Dennis (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok so we need new topics so perhaps this is a new one for some.  Many many years ago I wired a home that had a 3' landing with sconces on both sides.  I got red tagged by the building inspector for installing the sconces below 6'10"-- I believe.  I was unfamiliar with that code being in reference to light fixtures as well as header clearances, handrails etc.

The state ruled that a landing was not a stairwell and it passed but I am still not clear about the projection that is allowed below the 6'10".  I realize above that I am good to go on a stairwell but if I am lower what is the maximum projection the light can be and still be compliant on a stairwell.  I remember something like 4 or 5".  Has it changed and what is it today?

Generally I just tell the owners it must be above 6'10" but I want to know exactly what is expected.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 20, 2012)

If you take a leteral interpretation of R311.7.1, then yes, encroachment into the required 36" is not allowed between the handrail and 6' 8". I myself have never called it, seems a bit extreme. But, it is what the code says. JMHO


----------



## Dennis (Apr 20, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> If you take a leteral interpretation of R311.7.1, then yes, encroachment into the required 36" is not allowed between the handrail and 6' 8". I myself have never called it, seems a bit extreme. But, it is what the code says. JMHO


I thought the encroachment between the handrail and the 6'8" (I thought it was 6'10") was allowed as long as it isn't more than the handrail- is that not correct.  If so what is the handrail encroachment


----------



## north star (Apr 20, 2012)

** **

Dennis,

The handrail encroachment would be something that encroaches

upon the space allocated for the gripping of the handrail surfaces.

In some other words, ...there cannot be anything; either

installed, or hanging in to the [ entire ] area where someone will

be grasping the handrail itself.

** **


----------



## Dennis (Apr 20, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> ** **Dennis,
> 
> The handrail encroachment would be something that encroaches
> 
> ...


So I only grasp the handrail at the 2-3' level.  Does that restrict it above the handrail at 6'?  I think you are saying it does.--

I need to get a BC book.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 20, 2012)

R311.7.1 Width. *Stairways shall not be less than 36 inches (914 mm) in clear width at all points above the permitted handrail height and below the required headroom height. *Handrails shall not project more than 4.5 inches (114 mm) on either side of the stairway and the minimum clear width of the stairway at and below the handrail height, including treads and landings, shall not be less than 31 1/2 inches (787 mm) where a handrail is installed on one side and 27 inches (698 mm) where handrails are provided on both sides.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks, that's what I needed to see


----------



## fatboy (Apr 20, 2012)

Glad to assist!

Like I said, I think that's a bit extreme, but that is what it says.


----------



## peach (Apr 29, 2012)

depends on the width of the stairway and the depth of the sconces; if you still have 36" between the sconces, you're ok.


----------



## DRP (Apr 29, 2012)

> I need to get a BC book.


I see NC in the freebies;

http://www.iccsafe.org:8888/Store/Pages/FreeCodes.aspx

Move it into the outside corner and started swinging 36" arcs   .

Thanks for posting that, had never thought about it.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 29, 2012)

I presumed the IRC to be less restrictive but to the contrary if in 1 & 2 Family Dwellings (IRC) there are no exceptions for the minimum width in hallways and above handrails in stairs is 36 inches but in the IBC four inch projections are allowed.

*1003.3.3 Horizontal projections. *

Structural elements, fixtures or furnishings shall not project horizontally from either side more than 4 inches over any walking surface between the heights of 27 inches and 80 inches above the walking surface. 

*Exception: *_Handrails_ are permitted to protrude 41/2 inches from the wall. 

Francis


----------



## Dennis (Apr 29, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> I presumed the IRC to be less restrictive but to the contrary if in 1 & 2 Family Dwellings (IRC) there are no exceptions for the minimum width in hallways and above handrails in stairs is 36 inches but in the IBC four inch projections are allowed. *1003.3.3 Horizontal projections. *
> 
> Structural elements, fixtures or furnishings shall not project horizontally from either side more than 4 inches over any walking surface between the heights of 27 inches and 80 inches above the walking surface.
> 
> ...


Thank you.  This is what I remember reading way back when this came issue came up. I believe the fixture protruded more than the 4 inches but then again it was not on the stairwell but on the landing so I was good to go.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 29, 2012)

DRP said:
			
		

> I see NC in the freebies;http://www.iccsafe.org:8888/Store/Pages/FreeCodes.aspx
> 
> Move it into the outside corner and started swinging 36" arcs   .
> 
> Thanks for posting that, had never thought about it.


Thank you for the link- now I will have to figure it out.   .


----------

